# bumped the car - got a green slip - what next?



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

so the wife got rear-ended this morning........ (yes yes, hee haw!!)

car perfectly driveable, but needs fixed.
Police showed up, other driver admitted fault
got a green slip
job's a good 'un!

So, what's the process?
I'm sure it is straight forward, but you never know in these parts!

first call to Insurers?
Assume other guy's insurers pay in full?
My wife got the other guy's reg number, but no other details.

11 months in a first prang. Not bad going!

Interestingly, the Cherokee behind came off worse than the Yaris in front!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I can't add much to the "what to do" side of things. I can say that car bonnets are designed to concave upon collision to impact the collision for safety reasons. Most cars crumple as soon as they hit something front on. Hence why the Cherokee came of worse, amusingly!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

vantage said:


> so the wife got rear-ended this morning........ (yes yes, hee haw!!)
> 
> car perfectly driveable, but needs fixed.
> Police showed up, other driver admitted fault
> ...


Sorry to here about the accident. 

No issues. Pass it to the insurers. The green slip means as far as the Police are concerned your wife is not at fault and the matter ends there as far as they are concerned.


----------

